# Van and Man? Man and Van?



## CarolineMcC (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello Portugal Expats,
Could anyone help me with my little problem. We have belongings in storage in Lagos that we need to have brought back to the UK. Does anyone know of a 'van and man' or such like, that would be looking for a return load back to the UK? The items are off our boat and are about 8 cubic meters in total. Majority boxed. Many thanks!:juggle:


----------

